# Need suggestions for light fixture on 20 gal long!



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello!

I have recently purchased a 20 gallon long tank with dimensions of about 30in x 12in x 13in. I am looking into a light fixture (Preferably LED, with second being fluorescent) that will be able to support the growth of dwarf hair grass and any other low-medium intensity light requiring plants. I am still slightly a beginner in the accommodation of plants, so any light fixture suggestions that range between 40-70$ or lower will greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

A Finnex Planted+ would be nice.. however, it's slightly over budget but may by be worth saving a little extra for. Otherwise, you can look at Beamworks (aquatraders.com).. haven't tried these, but they're super cheap. Some 24" fixtures have adjustable legs that pull out to fit that tank. A good example would be the current satellite LED+.


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

I appreciate the quick response! Thank you, I'll definitely look into it!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

ALL of the people who use the brooder type lamps on 10g tanks say they are very pleased at how good they light the tank and grow the plants in them.
And since one lamp and a 13W 6500K CFL bulb is the correct light for a 10g tank, then two of them is correct for a 20L tank.
T8 fluorescent bulb fixtures don't seem to work as well on them. I have one such tank
and it worked better when I had the dome light and the CFL bulb.
Two T8 bulbs create too much algae. I do have a 10g tank/w a T5 bulb(one bulb) but
it hasn't been running that long to say how it will work.
An LED light is most often too strong for it(10g/20L same height)unless you get one/w a dimmer. I have not heard how the Finnex StingRay works on them yet.
Since it is intentionally low level it may work well.
On Amazon the 18" Stingray is $44 so the 24" one should be just a bit more.
The Current Satallite Freshwater Plus has that dimmer but is just over $100 for the 24" model. That leaves this as about the only good option with a price which won't make most cringe for not wanting to spend that much on a smaller tank. And since this works so well...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153195


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll second what Brian said. I have a 20high with the finned stingray. It's a dirted tank and I only dose excel every few days and it gives me plenty of algae if I dont switch to my backup finnex Ray-R's. But I like the colors from the stingray better. The planted plus is an awesome light from what I've heard. You could even run a Ray of Ray2 or Monster Ray instead of flourescent.


----------



## c0ldn3s5 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was suggested this for my 20long http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm

Bump: It's cheap so that's why I'm getting it, I'm a beginner also. My poor downoi is melting away without proper lighting. I swear Anubias barteri nana grows in the dark!


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

c0ldn3s5 said:


> I was suggested this for my 20long http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm


I will admit I'm biased towards finnex....but I look at that fixture and don't see enough light coming from it. Just compare it with a planted+ or even a Stingray and you'll see finnex packs way more of a punch in their lights! And they cover more light spectrums with red and blues


----------



## c0ldn3s5 (Jan 20, 2015)

I do believe I found a winner - I'm buying this when my taxes are back


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck! You can always raise the lights if it's too much or add a cheaper fixture. LED's don't have great penetration which is fine with your shallow tank. I wish I went with a long over the high.


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I am very much considering the Finnex FugeRay planted+. Again, I very much appreciate for the discussion of the LEDS, since I am a beginner. I'll make sure to stick around on these forums!


----------



## c0ldn3s5 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mycoal_Win said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions! I am very much considering the Finnex FugeRay planted+. Again, I very much appreciate for the discussion of the LEDS, since I am a beginner. I'll make sure to stick around on these forums!


I'm guessing you will get yours before me so let me know how you like it!:redface:


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

Another question : I have not been able to purchase a fixture yet due to things going on. Anyways, I found an alternative for LED lighting, being flood lights. Would you guys reconmend flood lights for a 20 long? If so, what wattage and would it be fine if the flood lights were mounted atop a glass canopy?


----------



## scx (Sep 8, 2013)

Not recommended. If you want to go cheap and easy, you just get shop lamp reflectors and 26w cfls


----------

